# Weekly Competition 2013-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F' U R' F R' F2 U2 R2
*2. *F R2 F' U R' F2 U' R'
*3. *R U R2 F2 U R2 U F' U'
*4. *F' U' R' F R' F R2 U R2 U2
*5. *R2 U2 F' U R' U' F U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' D' F' L2 U2 R D2 B' U2 F'
*2. *U2 D' F2 B D' L2 U2 F' D R' U2 L D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L F2 R2
*3. *B' F L2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 F' U2 B2 D L' B' D F L2 U R F2
*4. *L U F2 R B' U F R U F2 L2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 L' D2
*5. *R2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U' L' B2 F' L' D' U2 R F' R U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 U' F' Rw2 B2 F2 Rw2 U2 F2 Rw' R2 Fw' D' Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw' U L' F Rw U2 Rw D2 Rw B D2 Fw Rw' Fw Uw' B2 L' Rw' D' U2 B2 R' F' R'
*2. *R' D2 Uw L2 Rw2 R' D2 B U L2 Uw2 U F Uw' R2 Fw2 D2 F2 Uw2 U' F' D Uw2 F2 Uw U Rw Fw' F Rw2 F L' Fw' R' B2 F U B2 D' Fw2
*3. *B' F2 D' Rw2 R' D2 Rw' B' Fw2 F' L' B' Fw D2 L2 U2 Fw' R B L' Rw2 B L' Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw L2 Rw F' D' U Rw' F Uw2 U' R F U2 F'
*4. *Fw2 Rw R B2 L Rw' R2 D Uw Fw' Rw Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Uw L2 U' L Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 D U' L Rw' B' R' Fw L Fw2 Rw F' U2 B Fw2 L' B'
*5. *L' R F2 L2 R' B' Fw2 Uw' U Rw' Uw2 Fw' L' F L' B' L Fw' R2 Uw F2 L Uw2 U2 R' D' F' D2 Fw' Uw U' Rw' B R Uw2 B L2 U' Fw U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw Lw Rw F2 R Bw' Uw B2 Bw' F U2 Bw2 Lw D Uw2 L' Rw' R2 Bw' R D2 B Lw' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 F' Uw B' Uw Bw Dw' F L Lw2 R B2 U Rw Bw R' Bw2 F2 Dw Bw Fw' Lw2 Dw' Lw' F2 L2 F2 Rw2 Fw' F2 L' Rw2 F L'
*2. *Lw' U2 Lw' Uw L B2 R2 Bw' Fw2 Lw F Rw' U Lw2 Fw F' L2 Lw Fw D Lw' D L R2 D Bw F U' L Lw Uw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw U' F' Lw2 B' Bw' D' Uw2 Rw R2 U2 L2 B Fw Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw' U Lw' Rw2 Dw' U' L' F2 Lw2 D
*3. *Fw2 Dw2 Rw' U R F2 Dw Uw' L2 Fw' D2 Uw Fw' Uw2 U L2 R B' F R B' L Rw2 Bw' Fw D2 L' U' Lw2 Rw' B Uw2 Lw Fw2 Uw Bw' Fw' F2 L R Dw' U B' Uw2 Rw2 B' F' Dw' Fw' Uw2 U' Lw2 Fw D B2 Fw D Dw' B Uw'
*4. *F' Lw D2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw Lw2 Bw' Fw F' Dw Uw' U Bw' L' Lw2 B Bw F2 Dw' Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw Lw B Bw Fw2 F D Uw Bw2 Dw Bw' R' U2 Rw B' D' Lw' D U2 Lw2 Uw' B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Uw' L Lw' F D' Rw2 Uw' Bw2
*5. *U Bw' Fw2 Dw2 R2 F Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw U B Rw' Fw' F2 Dw2 Rw2 R' Dw' Uw2 B' Bw Rw Dw2 Uw2 Bw L F Lw Bw' L Lw' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R' D2 F' Lw Rw' Dw Rw' Bw2 D2 R Dw' L Uw' Fw' L2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 D' Uw' Lw R Uw2 Bw' Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 R D2 2D U' 2L2 R 3U B2 2L 3R2 2B 3F2 2U L' 2L B2 D2 2U' L2 B' 3F' F 2U' U 3F' 2U2 2F' 2L2 R' U2 2B 2F 3U2 F 3R2 3U2 3R2 3F' 3U2 2L2 3U2 2U 2L' 2D' B D' B 2B 2D2 2B' L' 2D 2L' 2U L F' U2 2B2 F' 2L' 2R' D L' 2B 3F2 3U2 2U 3R' R'
*2. *2U' L2 2D2 U B 3R' B2 3F' 2F' 2U2 3F' R 2B 3F2 3R U2 L' 3U2 2L F' 2R 3F D' L2 2B' 3F' 3R 3F D 2R R' 3F2 3U 2R2 3F2 D' 2R2 2F R' U 3F L B 3F' L2 U' L' R B2 2F' L' 3U' 2F 2U2 L2 D' L 2R 3F2 2F 3R2 R' 2B' 2F' D' 2F' 2D' 3U 3F2 F2
*3. *2L' 2R D2 2D' L2 3F L 2B F' 3R2 2F2 2R' 3U' R' 2B2 2F2 F2 3R F' D2 3U F' 2D2 3R 2R' F2 2L' B U 2F' 2L 3R' B' 3F' F' D2 U2 3R2 D 2B2 3F' 2L D 2U' 2L2 3R' R2 2U R 3U 2U' U B2 2F' 2L2 D' 2L 2B D2 3U B2 2B' L 2F 3U' L2 2U' F2 U B'
*4. *L R' 2B D2 2U2 2L 2R2 2D U' 3F2 2F' D 2D' 3U U2 2B' D2 2U' B 2B 2D L 2L' R' 2B' 2D' 2F2 2U' U 3F' 2D2 3U 2U2 2B' 3F 2F2 U2 2R R B' 3U2 3R' 3U2 B' 2L2 2D' L 2R2 R' 2D' 3U' 2B' 2R' U 3F2 2U 3R' R' 2B 2F2 D' 3U U2 2R 2F' L2 2D2 2B 3F R'
*5. *L2 2U2 B2 2F 3R' B' 3U2 U2 L 3F' F R' U' L' R2 B2 R2 2U' 2R' 3F' 3U' 2B' 3R' 2D' 3R B2 2B' L 2L' 3R 2B' 2R' 2B2 2F' F' U 2R' D B' 2U2 B L 3U B' 2U2 2L2 3U B' D2 R2 3U 2U' 3F 2D' 3U 2L 3U R F' L 2R2 2U' 3F2 2D 2B2 2F' 2L 2D' 2L' 2R

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F' L2 2U 3B2 2R' D' U' 3L' R' 2D' L D F2 3L2 2U2 2F L' R 2D' 2L 3L' 2R' R 2B' 3B2 3R2 R2 2D' 3B 3F 3U2 B2 3D' 3U 2B' F' 2L' 3R' 3U2 2F' L 2L' 2R 3B' U' 3R F 3D 3B' R 2B L2 D 2B 3B' 2F F' D 2D2 3D2 3R' 3B F2 3U2 F' 2R2 3D2 2U' 3F' 3R F' 3L' 3F2 F2 L 2F2 R 3U' 2B' R2 3U2 L2 2R2 U2 R' B2 2B2 U2 L2 3L' 2R2 3U2 U2 2R2 2D2 B' 3F2 2L' D2 2L2
*2. *2R2 B' 3F L2 3U 2L' 3L2 3R F L2 R 3B' 2R 3U2 2U' 3B' 3L U 2L' 2U 3B' 2F' 2L' 2B' D 2U 3R2 3D' 3R 3B R2 D 3F 2F' D 2F 2R2 D 3D2 U R' B2 2R 2U' R 2D2 2F2 L2 U 2R' D' 2L2 3L' 3F' R' D2 3U2 3B' 3F2 2L2 D 3D F2 3L' 3R2 R' 2B 2L 2U' 2R' R' 2D' 3D 3F 3U2 L' 2B 3D' R2 3F 2D2 2B 3L' 2U2 2L 3R2 2D 3U 2R' D2 B 3R 2R' 2B' D2 B2 U L2 2R 2F2
*3. *2U' B 3L' 3R 2D2 B2 3B' 2D2 2R' 2B F' R 2B2 2U2 3R' 3B' 3R2 2U' 3R2 D2 3L2 3R2 2D' 3B' 2F' 3D2 2R2 3D' 3L' 2F' D 3R' B2 3U 3L 3R2 3U L2 3L' 3U' 3L2 2U' R' U' 3B2 3U' 2L' 3R 2B2 2U L' 3L B 2B' 3B2 3R' 2F' F' 2D L' 2B2 3D2 3U' L2 2D L 3D 2B 2L2 3D 2U 2L2 3L' R2 B2 2L 3D' 2B 3B2 F2 2L2 F2 2R' 3U2 2L' R2 2U 3R2 R2 3D 3R2 B2 2U 2B 2F2 D 2R2 3U' 2F2 F
*4. *3R' 2D' 3D 2L2 2D F2 L2 D2 3U' 2U2 F2 L2 2D L2 3R' 3U2 2L 3F' 3R 2R' R' 2F' 3U' 2B 3B 2F 3U L U' 2L D' R' 3U' 2F2 2U' L' 3R2 2R 3D 3L 2U' F2 2U' 2R R' 2D 3B F2 2R R' 3F 2F F 2R D' 2F2 R2 3U 2U' 2B 2R' 3F L2 2F 2D2 2U2 2B' 2F2 2U 2F2 2R' R' B2 2B' D' 2L2 3L R 2F 3D2 3U' F 2L2 R' 2B' 2D2 2B' F' D' 3U 2U' U B' 3B2 2F' 3D 2U 2B2 3U' B'
*5. *F2 3D' 2B' U 3L D2 L 3L2 R' 3U2 2U' 3L D2 3L2 R2 3F' R 3B2 3F' 2R' 3B L2 B 2L U2 L' 3L2 3F2 F' D' L 3U' 2L2 R 3U L2 2B' 3B2 3U2 3F' R' 2U2 3L D2 2R' 2F2 F2 D2 3D2 3U 2U2 U' 3R2 2B F2 3R' U' 2F R 2B2 3U' 2U' 2L' F' D2 2B2 3B2 L2 R B 3F 2F' 3L' 3B' 2D' 3F 3L2 3R R' D2 3D L 2R 3U' 2L' R2 F2 2U' 2B2 2L' B2 3U' F' 3U' 2B 3D' 3F2 F' 2L' 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 U2 R U' F' U R2
*2. *R' U F2 R' F2 R U2 R
*3. *U2 F2 U' R U' F' R U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 F' U' L B' U2 R2 F R2 U' R2
*2. *B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U B2 R' D B U' B' L' U' F2 D
*3. *U F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F' R2 B R' F D2 F2 L' U L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' F R' Uw Rw2 R2 F' U' L Rw' U Fw' F' U' L2 R Fw2 Rw' D2 B' Uw F Rw' F Rw' Uw2 U' B' Rw2 D2 Fw2 L2 B2 Fw F2 Uw B Rw Fw2 Uw'
*2. *Uw' U L2 R Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw F2 L2 U' L2 Rw2 D2 F' Uw' U' Rw' D2 R U' Fw Uw2 Fw L D Rw Fw' L D B2 D' L2 Fw2 L2 Fw Uw' U B F2
*3. *U' B2 L2 R2 U' Fw2 Rw B2 Fw' U2 R' Uw Rw' B' D2 Uw F2 D' Fw' Uw' R' Fw2 Rw' R F R2 D L' Rw R' B' Rw2 U Rw' R' Uw2 B R Fw D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' R F Dw2 Uw2 U B Fw' D L' U' L2 R2 U Lw B' Uw2 Bw F' Dw' L2 Fw' Rw2 B' Lw2 F2 L' Uw U2 Rw D2 Dw2 Uw U2 Lw Uw R2 U Fw' F' D' U L' U' L' F' Rw R2 D2 R2 Fw F' Rw' D F2 Uw Bw' F2 Dw' B
*2. *Rw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 Rw D2 Uw2 Lw D' Dw2 U' Lw' Uw' Bw Fw' Lw' Fw' Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 F Lw' F2 Rw R' D' Bw Dw Uw Fw Dw2 B Fw2 U Lw' B L' Rw' Uw2 F Rw' D Rw' Dw' U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw B' F2 L' Fw' F' R2 U' F Rw' Fw
*3. *R2 Bw Fw2 F L D Uw' B Dw2 Lw' Bw' Uw2 L2 B2 Fw Lw' Uw' Bw D2 Lw R2 D' Bw2 Fw Rw U B' Rw D' Uw Lw2 Fw' F2 Rw Bw' Fw' R2 D' U L Rw' Uw2 Rw' D2 Dw2 F Lw' Rw2 R B' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 D Dw' Uw2 Bw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D' R' U2 L' 2D L' R' D 3U2 3F 3U2 2U2 3F2 3R2 D' L2 B D' 2D' 2F2 2L2 2B' F2 2D U' B L 3R2 D' 3U2 U2 F 2U' B2 3F' F D2 2U2 2L2 2R' 2B' 3U2 3R2 2F' R' 2F 3U' 2L D R 3U' 2U' L' D L 2L 3R2 2B' 2D2 3R2 3U2 F R B2 2F2 R2 2D' 3U2 2R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' L 3R 2D' 3D2 L' 3R' 2R' R2 F' R' 3U2 2F2 3D2 3U' 2B 2U2 R' D 3D2 2U B 3B 2F' 2D 3L2 2D2 F' 3D' L2 2R' 3U' 2F2 F' 3D2 3F' D 2D' 3U' 2U' 2B2 2R' 2B2 3F' 2F2 R' 3D2 B2 3B2 3U 2U2 3F U L2 3U2 U2 B' L2 2B' F2 2U2 2B2 U 2R2 R 2U 3F' 2D2 3D2 2U2 R2 3D2 U2 F' R' 2B' 3R 2R' 2D 3U R F 3U 3R B2 3B2 2L 3R D 2D U' 3F2 2D 2F' 2U2 U 3L D' 2L' 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 F' L2 B L' F L2 B' D B2 R' B U2 R'
*2. *R2 U L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' F2 D2 U2 L' R' D' F' U'
*3. *F2 D B2 D L2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 R' F' U' B' R' F' D F D F'
*4. *R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' F R2 D L' B2 U' L' R B' R'
*5. *R2 U2 F U2 B' L2 F' D2 B' U' L2 R' D2 F2 U R U B
*6. *F2 D' B2 D2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 L' U L2 B R' U' R2 D
*7. *L D F R B' U F L' U' L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 R2
*8. *F L2 F' L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F' R2 F D B R F' U B U L' D2 U'
*9. *R2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 R2 F R2 U R U2 B' F U' R' U2 R'
*10. *L2 B2 L2 F D2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 B L' F' L2 F' R B' R D' B2 F'
*11. *D2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R B2 L2 D' F L2 B' D2 L U'
*12. *L U B U L' D' R2 L B' U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2
*13. *L U R' B' D2 F' B U2 R B R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 D L2
*14. *U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U F' R' F' L2 B' U' R U' L'
*15. *B' R2 D2 B U2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 D B R U' B' L' U R' B U
*16. *U2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 F L2 U2 B' D R' U' B2 F2 R' U B' D2 F2
*17. *B2 U' R2 U' F' R D' L D B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' R2
*18. *B R2 D2 F D2 B' U2 F R2 D2 B2 U B' R' B' R' F' R2 F D F
*19. *F' R2 D' F' U' R D L B' U2 D2 F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' L2
*20. *L2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U B2 U' R' B' U B' D' F2 R U' B U'
*21. *D2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 L' U2 F U' L' B R2 U' F' D U' L
*22. *U F' R2 U F L' F2 B' U L2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 L F2 L B2
*23. *F' R2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 R U' F2 D R U' L' B2 R
*24. *R2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 R U' L' R' D L D' L2 D'
*25. *R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' B' F' D B' L' B2 F' L' U2 R2
*26. *L2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R U' F D' L' U B2 D R' U
*27. *L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B' D2 B2 D' U L F D' R2 U'
*28. *L2 R2 B L2 F D2 F' U2 L2 B D' F U' R' B U' F' D2
*29. *R2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' L F2 L B2 F' R' D F2 R2 U2
*30. *L U' L D2 L F L' U2 L D' F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U L2 B2 D
*31. *L2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' R' B2 R2 B' U F' D' B2 U
*32. *R D B U' L F' U B' U R L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 L2 D R2 B2
*33. *L2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B U2 R' U F' L' D' F' L' B U' R2
*34. *L2 R2 D' L2 D U R2 B2 U2 B2 F' U L2 B L R B F' D
*35. *F2 U B2 D' B2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D' B' R2 D' F2 R2 U' R U2 L U
*36. *U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D' B' F' L D' B2 L' F' U' L2 D'
*37. *F' D2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B2 F2 L' U L2 B' L2 F' U' R D R2 B'
*38. *U' F2 U R L U2 B' U L F L2 D2 R2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 F' B2
*39. *B2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D F' L' F D' L' F2 U R D2 F2
*40. *U' B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' R2 F2 D F' R' B D U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L2 F2 L2 D U' R2 D' F2 R2 U R D B U' B D' F U2 B2 R2
*2. *B2 L2 F2 L F2 R F2 D2 L U2 L' U' F' L2 D B2 F R B' L2 F'
*3. *U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 L R B' D' L B2 L U' L
*4. *L U2 F' L' D F' B' U' L' F2 U' B2 D B2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2
*5. *U2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 F R2 B2 U2 F R' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' L B' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 R' D B' U F2 D R' B' R2 F
*2. *F' L2 D' R U' F' B' D L B' U2 R' F2 R' L' B2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2
*3. *F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R' B U2 R' D2 F' U F L F2
*4. *D2 L R U2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' B' R2 F' U' L2 F2 L F2 D2
*5. *B D F D2 F R' F' U' L' F L2 F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D F2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 L2 F' D R B D R' B U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2
*2. *U R' L F2 U D2 B R' F2 D F U2 D2 R2 F' D2 F B L2 D2
*3. *B2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 U2 R' U R B R F2 R2 B F' D'
*4. *R2 D R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 B D' L' R' F L2 U2 F R2 U B
*5. *L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D B' R' B' L D' F' L' B D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 R2 F D2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 F U' F R2 U' R' D U2 R' U' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R
*3. *R F2 D2 B2 D2 R F2 L' B2 L U2 B' L' R B F D' B' D2 L R'
*4. *F' R F Uw Rw' B' Fw2 U2 L' D2 Uw' B2 F2 R' U2 L2 Rw Fw F' Rw U' L B2 U' L' U Rw F L Fw2 D' U R D Rw2 F' L Fw' F2 Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U R2 U F2 U R U2 R
*3. *L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D F R' B' F U R' B' R2 F' L2
*4. *R B2 F2 D2 Uw' U' L2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw' R D' U2 B' L' R' F' U' F Rw' R Fw' D2 Rw R2 F Uw' F' Uw2 B2 Fw' F' Rw D2 R' D' B2 Fw' R'
*5. *L' R' Dw B' Fw D' U2 B' F D Lw' Rw' R F L2 Rw R2 Fw' Dw2 Uw R2 Dw Uw Rw' B' U' L Uw B' R2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 R' F2 Lw2 R' Bw2 Fw2 F L' B2 Fw Lw B Fw F Rw B' L2 Bw2 F Lw Rw' Dw' B Rw' R Dw2 R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L R' U' B L' U R' B b'
*2. *U B U' L U' L B l' r b u
*3. *U R U B R U' B L' U l u
*4. *B U' L U' R' B' U' l' r' b'
*5. *R B' U' L' R' L B' U' l b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (3, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 3)
*2. *(-3, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, -2) / (-2, 2) / (-4, 1)
*4. *(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U' R' U R D L' R'
*2. *R' L D' U L D L R U'
*3. *L R L' U D' L' U R' U'
*4. *U D' R' L' D L' R' U
*5. *L R L D' L D' R' U'


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 27, 2013)

Weekly 35

2x2x2
1. 8.08
2. 6.34
3. 7.31
4. 8.47
5. 7.30

3x3x3
1. 21.21
2. 19.79
3. 21.26
4. 22.67
5. 18.16

2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. 1:10.47
2. 48.59
3. 44.21

3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. 2:51.09
2. 3:12.19
3. DNF

3x3x3 One Handed
1. 31.29
2. DNF
3. 37.67
4. 48.47
5. 38.94

Magic (Just do 5 solves)
1. 2.41
2. 1.77
3. 1.79
4. 2.49
5. 1.83


----------



## mycube (Aug 28, 2013)

please delete Filip Hrnko (Castrol)`s fmc result, it's the inverse scramble


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 29, 2013)

*333*: 19.50, 20.07, 23.36, (15.71), (25.66) = 20.98


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 29, 2013)

3x3-15.01, 14.82, 13.47, 11.15, 12.50= 13.60 meh
Pyra-4.86, 6.74, 7.09, 5.96, 4.64=5.85 PB!
234 relay-1:07.69
2x2-3.59, 3.95, 4.47, 2.55, 3.08=3.54


----------



## LostGent (Aug 29, 2013)

2x2x2
1. 9.82
2. 16.35
3. 15.90
4. 10.73
5. 9.02

3x3x3
1. 34.84
2. 27.62
3. 35.20
4. 28.78
5. 33.25


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2013)

*3x3* - 16.05, 14.70, (17.85), 15.01, (14.58) = *15.25*
*3BLD* - 1:35.84, 1:29.66, 1:24.37 = *1:24.37*
*MBLD* - *8/8 (52:13)*


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 30, 2013)

4x4-53.48, 48.50, 51.00, DNF, 50.19=51.56
5x5-1:45.09, 1:42.56, 1:53.70, 1:37.85, 1:43.99=1:43.88
Magic:1.98, 2.75, 1.55, 1.67, 1.35(PB)=1.73
3OH:19.75, 20.30, 21.45, 20.98, 30.55:fp=20.91 Yay!


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 30, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 11.67 (12.93) 9.89 (9.23) 11.86 = *11.14*
*3x3x3*:25.94 (26.03) (21.34) 23.09 21.45 = *23.49*
*3X3X3 One Handed*: (1:43.88) 1:25.33 (1:08.58) 1:35.92 1:31.25 = *1:30.83*
*3X3X3 Blindfolded*: DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*4X4X4*: (3:05.51) (2:21.84) 2:56.22 2:52.57 3:00.66 = *2:56.48*
*5X5X5*: 9:27.80 DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF* 

*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: DNF 


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 R2 F D2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 F U' F R2 U' R' D U2 R' U' F'
U2 F D L2 F R' // X-cross 6 moves
Spend almost an hour investigating this freaking X-cross but found nothing good


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 30, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 5.23, (5.70), (3.66), 5.12, 5.52 = *5.29*
*3x3x3*: 17.07, (14.84), 17.82, 17.11, (17.94) = *17.33*
*4x4x4*: (53.80), 54.52, (1:03.66), 57.22, 57.18 = *56.31*
*5x5x5*: 1:29.05, (1:25.11), (1:41.98), 1:27.85, 1:37.37 = *1:31.42*
*Megaminx*: (2:01.60), (1:37.05), 1:53.75, 1:54.09, 1:55.22 = *1:54.35*
*Pyraminx*: (9.63), 8.33, 6.63, (4.51), 9.37 = *8.11*


----------



## Dene (Aug 31, 2013)

*3x3:* (14.23), (21.78), 15.67, 17.68, 19.08 = 17.48
*4x4:* 1:04.27, (54.32), 1:04.40, (1:13.70), 1:00.13 = 1:02.93
*5x5:* 1:34.48, (DNF), DNF, 1:46.87, (1:33.51) = DNF
*6x6:* (3:08.24), (3:22.55), 3:17.57, 3:13.22, 3:18.32 = 3:16.37
*7x7:* (4:45.96), (4:21.96), 4:22.95, 4:33.17, 4:36.66 = 4:30.93
*OH:* (24.96), 32.84, 42.08, 34.56, (DNF) = 36.49
*Megaminx:* (2:21.64), 2:11.70, (1:49.81), 1:59.25, 2:18.66 = 2:09.87
*Pyraminx:* 10.37, 10.39, (7.49), 8.17, (10.55) = 9.64
*Square-1:* 29.44, (46.90), 28.74, (16.33), 33.54 = 30.57

Darn it, didn't start the timer, then had pops in the third solve on 5x5... but which DNF is the worst


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 2, 2013)

*Pyraminx:* (6.13), 5.08, (4.98), 5.08, 5.33 = 5.16

Pretty good scrambles.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 2, 2013)

*2x2 : *(3.72), 5.64, 5.21, 4.89, (6.33) = *5.25*
*3x3 : *14.95, 16.54, (14.90), 16.45, (19.32) = *15.98*
*4x4 : *1:08.19, 1:04.55, 1:07.33, (1:00.27), (1:11.71) = *1:06.69*
*5x5 : *1:48.60, 1:58.06, 2:03.39, (2:18.02), (1:35.85) = *1:56.68*
*6x6 : *3:30.54, 3:13.88, 3:29.44, (3:43.11), (3:02.58) = *3:24.62*
*7x7 : *4:36.50, (4:58.81), (4:30.32), 4:47.19, 4:47.22 = *4:43.64*
*3x3 BLD : *2:31.86, DNF, 2:46.87 = *2:31.86*
*OH : *(39.96), 50.13, (55.43), 46.16, 49.55 = *48.61*
*MTS : *(50.67), 52.11, (DNF), 51.20, 1;03.80 = *55.70*
*2-4 relay : 1:36.59*
*2-5 relay : 3:30.40*
*Clock : *21.55, (20.64), 21.49, (23.51), 22.51 = *21.85*
*Megaminx : *(1:49.74), (1:38.84), 1:49.07, 1:41.67, 1:44.63 = *1:45.12*
*Pyraminx : *6.00, (6.18), 5.11, (4.98), 5.76 = *5.62*
*Square-1 = *41.69, 44.46, (26.64), 30.10, (46.50) = *38.62*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 3, 2013)

Results: congrats to stevecho816, mycube & riley

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.47 nccube
 2.84 stevecho816
 3.14 Coolster01
 3.46 Shikhar Mohan
 3.51 riley
 3.52 BoBoGuy
 3.70 thezenith27
 3.76 yuxuibbs
 4.13 mycube
 4.32 bryson azzopard
 4.62 MatejMuzatko
 4.80 Iggy
 5.09 legoanimate98
 5.20 AndersB
 5.25 bacyril
 5.29 FaLoL
 6.12 Regimaster
 6.20 bh13
 6.48 Spaxxy
 6.64 PaintKiller
 6.65 qaz
 7.28 raserhin
 7.39 Castrol
 7.55 Schmidt
 7.56 MaikeruKonare
 8.51 Mikel
 8.68 RoboCopter87
 8.76 hatep
 11.14 MarcelP
 12.15 LostGent
 16.76 420
 18.68 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 8.81 stevecho816
 9.69 nccube
 10.11 Lapinsavant
 10.54 riley
 10.99 Abdelhak
 11.75 thezenith27
 11.98 mycube
 12.57 AndersB
 12.77 yuxuibbs
 13.19 BoBoGuy
 13.36 Shikhar Mohan
 13.64 Iggy
 15.25 DuffyEdge
 15.98 bacyril
 16.32 legoanimate98
 16.42 bh13
 16.79 cmhardw
 17.03 raserhin
 17.25 Castrol
 17.32 bryson azzopard
 17.33 FaLoL
 17.43 PaintKiller
 17.48 Dene
 17.83 Mikel
 18.10 Regimaster
 18.28 Spaxxy
 18.80 MatejMuzatko
 19.90 typeman5
 20.01 Schmidt
 20.75 MaikeruKonare
 22.62 qaz
 23.49 MarcelP
 24.69 RoboCopter87
 25.60 hatep
 32.29 LostGent
 38.08 MatsBergsten
 45.78 420
 49.28 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(28)

 39.95 stevecho816
 41.52 Abdelhak
 42.13 Lapinsavant
 44.42 nccube
 46.96 riley
 47.75 thezenith27
 50.23 mycube
 50.92 BoBoGuy
 56.31 FaLoL
 56.78 Iggy
 1:02.03 legoanimate98
 1:02.93 Dene
 1:03.18 Shikhar Mohan
 1:04.14 bryson azzopard
 1:05.14 yuxuibbs
 1:06.69 bacyril
 1:16.55 Spaxxy
 1:18.13 qaz
 1:22.97 Mikel
 1:28.39 Regimaster
 1:43.62 MatejMuzatko
 1:48.61 Schmidt
 2:16.71 hatep
 2:17.32 raserhin
 2:29.26 PaintKiller
 2:30.75 MatsBergsten
 2:56.48 MarcelP
 3:36.46 420
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:13.19 Abdelhak
 1:20.83 stevecho816
 1:21.10 Lapinsavant
 1:28.28 nccube
 1:31.42 FaLoL
 1:33.72 mycube
 1:39.92 riley
 1:41.47 BoBoGuy
 1:47.90 legoanimate98
 1:54.68 thezenith27
 1:55.38 bryson azzopard
 1:56.68 bacyril
 1:56.95 Iggy
 2:36.62 qaz
 2:38.69 yuxuibbs
 2:48.10 Mikel
 3:37.81 MatejMuzatko
 4:47.06 MatsBergsten
 DNF RoboCopter87
 DNF Dene
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:30.31 stevecho816
 2:58.86 mycube
 3:16.37 Dene
 3:24.62 bacyril
 3:25.14 nccube
 3:27.30 legoanimate98
 3:59.97 riley
 4:14.42 thezenith27
 4:17.40 Iggy
 4:56.79 qaz
 DNF bryson azzopard
*7x7x7*(9)

 3:50.68 stevecho816
 4:16.52 mycube
 4:30.93 Dene
 4:42.03 legoanimate98
 4:43.64 bacyril
 6:03.33 riley
 6:10.74 AndersB
 7:04.98 qaz
 7:19.89 Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 18.44 stevecho816
 18.80 yuxuibbs
 20.16 AndersB
 20.91 BoBoGuy
 22.74 riley
 23.77 mycube
 24.17 Coolster01
 25.01 thezenith27
 27.49 Shikhar Mohan
 27.74 Iggy
 32.69 bryson azzopard
 36.18 Regimaster
 36.49 Dene
 37.40 Mikel
 39.54 PaintKiller
 41.45 Spaxxy
 41.69 MaikeruKonare
 42.58 hatep
 48.61 bacyril
 55.17 raserhin
 1:07.55 RoboCopter87
 1:12.13 qaz
 1:30.83 MarcelP
 3:35.73 420
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 44.54 Coolster01
 1:21.25 riley
 3:15.76 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 7.35 BoBoGuy
 9.11 nccube
 10.14 Coolster01
 11.34 riley
 17.15 Lapinsavant
 21.30 stevecho816
 24.91 Mikel
 29.52 MatsBergsten
 33.19 MatejMuzatko
 33.28 thezenith27
 44.21 MaikeruKonare
 1:35.23 qaz
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 28.67 riley
 39.40 Iggy
 58.53 Mikel
 1:22.30 mycube
 1:24.37 DuffyEdge
 1:28.16 nccube
 1:49.07 MatsBergsten
 1:54.88 cmhardw
 2:31.86 bacyril
 2:51.09 MaikeruKonare
 3:06.15 MatejMuzatko
 5:56.16 hfsdo
 DNF qaz
 DNF stevecho816
 DNF MarcelP
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:19.24 Iggy
 5:34.38 riley
 5:59.84 MatsBergsten
 DNF mycube
 DNF Mikel
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:13.56 MatsBergsten
13:59.87 cmhardw
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

8/8 (52:13)  DuffyEdge
4/6 (30:18)  MatsBergsten
1/2 (20:00)  qaz
4/8 (37:39)  mycube
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 53.00 bacyril
 1:26.32 stevecho816
 1:42.91 Coolster01
 1:47.24 qaz
 1:51.60 YukiTanaka
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 55.86 stevecho816
 1:01.15 Lapinsavant
 1:04.83 riley
 1:10.83 thezenith27
 1:12.23 mycube
 1:18.41 Shikhar Mohan
 1:29.47 legoanimate98
 1:30.32 yuxuibbs
 1:36.59 bacyril
 1:44.88 Regimaster
 1:52.82 qaz
 3:47.50 MatsBergsten
 5:22.78 420
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:14.43 stevecho816
 2:33.44 Lapinsavant
 2:41.56 riley
 2:49.97 mycube
 3:02.58 thezenith27
 3:04.67 legoanimate98
 3:30.40 bacyril
 4:24.35 qaz
 4:26.25 yuxuibbs
 5:57.94 MatejMuzatko
*Magic*(7)

 1.06 yuxuibbs
 1.45 Regimaster
 1.52 thezenith27
 1.73 BoBoGuy
 2.01 MaikeruKonare
 2.27 Mikel
 2.86 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.46 Mikel
 3.47 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(3)

 23.77 Mikel
 25.14 Schmidt
 27.95 qaz
*Clock*(6)

 8.71 Perff
 10.24 Iggy
 13.86 yuxuibbs
 17.26 qaz
 21.85 bacyril
 DNF Mikel
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.41 Iggy
 4.91 stevecho816
 5.16 Tim Major
 5.62 bacyril
 6.18 BoBoGuy
 6.35 Lapinsavant
 6.44 Coolster01
 7.90 riley
 8.11 FaLoL
 9.63 yuxuibbs
 9.64 Dene
 10.94 Regimaster
 16.70 Schmidt
 17.21 qaz
 23.86 MatejMuzatko
 33.46 thezenith27
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:17.66 stevecho816
 1:20.68 Coolster01
 1:45.12 bacyril
 1:54.35 FaLoL
 2:05.84 mycube
 2:09.87 Dene
 2:18.36 Lapinsavant
 2:28.29 qaz
*Square-1*(6)

 14.22 brandbest1
 27.55 stevecho816
 27.67 Iggy
 30.57 Dene
 38.75 bacyril
 4:08.63 qaz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

28 okayama
29 guusrs
30 stevecho816
31 mycube
34 nccube
36 YukiTanaka
43 thezenith27
43 qaz
52 MatejMuzatko
69 Mikel
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

296 stevecho816
264 mycube
246 riley
192 Iggy
190 thezenith27
186 bacyril
185 nccube
164 BoBoGuy
155 qaz
155 yuxuibbs
149 Lapinsavant
140 Mikel
131 legoanimate98
113 Dene
112 Shikhar Mohan
107 bryson azzopard
105 FaLoL
104 Coolster01
104 MatsBergsten
99 MatejMuzatko
94 Abdelhak
91 AndersB
85 Regimaster
68 DuffyEdge
61 Spaxxy
57 PaintKiller
55 raserhin
54 MaikeruKonare
51 MarcelP
50 cmhardw
46 Schmidt
43 bh13
36 hatep
35 Castrol
31 RoboCopter87
22 420
21 okayama
21 YukiTanaka
20 guusrs
16 Tim Major
14 typeman5
12 LostGent
10 brandbest1
9 hfsdo
8 Perff
4 RicardoRix


----------



## mycube (Sep 3, 2013)

> 2/2 (20:14) qaz


shouldn't this be 1/2?


----------



## 420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Please reserve last place for me in every event in the coming weeks.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 4, 2013)

420 said:


> Please reserve last place for me in every event in the coming weeks.



I've already reserved last place for Pyraminx.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2013)

So winnable events for me would be Pyraminx and definitely Skewb. I use a single "algorithm" for Skewb and average about 15 I think.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2013)

This one's for you, Tim.








description said:


> For Tim Major.
> 
> (5.21), 7.51, (8.25), 5.84, 6.46 = 6.60 a5



edit: TIL I'm late. Oops. Time for week 36 I suppose. gj Riley.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 4, 2013)

mycube said:


> shouldn't this be 1/2?


Yes, of course. I don't check the results from Odder's site (but I should )


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> This one's for you, Tim.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: TIL I'm late. Oops. Time for week 36 I suppose. gj Riley.


I wasn't bragging about my times I think I average a bit lower than 15 (10ish) which is good considering movecount.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 4, 2013)

A few questions to either Odder or Mats;

1) Will we go to automatic submission only soon?
2) Will the automatic submission page be implimented into Speedsolving.com?
3) Are there any plans for a live results page (so the results will be calculated automatically)?


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 4, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I wasn't bragging about my times I think I average a bit lower than 15 (10ish) which is good considering movecount.



Yeah, hardware is really the obstacle with skewb. I wish I could sub-1 the U-perm like Odder did =P
But hey, if you learned Sarah's or KirMeep, you could be sub-8!


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 5, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Yeah, hardware is really the obstacle with skewb. I wish I could sub-1 the U-perm like Odder did =PBut hey, if you learned Sarah's or KirMeep, you could be sub-8!


no idea what brand mine is, all I know is its miles better than my 8 QJs. Black with grey stickers identifiable? Do you use Sarah's or Kirmeep?


----------

